# White Mountains Ranch Journal: REQUESTED TO CLOSE THREAD



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*San Diego, supposed to be some of the nicest weather, but it's too warm for me.* 

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*Just me and my boyfriend Steve of 5 years.*

3.    How would you define your farm?
*Small, backyard style, started slow, growing quickly!*

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*Turn my ranch into a huge heritage breed, self sufficient, food producing farm.*

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
*No, yes.*

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
*Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes.*

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*I've always loved and had lots of animals my whole life, but when I became an adult I realized you can get food and things back from them! I wanted a cleaner source of food and that prompted me to get more animals that provide for us!*

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*I guess you could say a little bit of both!*

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*Animals and plants. Want to know more about agriculture and about how to turn my farm into a business.*

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*Hmmm... commercial "traditional" farming!*

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*Absolutely!*

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
*I used to do a lot of things for this when I was a kid, mostly just reading now.*

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*No but I want to learn!*

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*I don't make any crafts, just food, but I would really really like to learn to sew well!*

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*Haha I don't know, I think so. I have dogs, cats, fish, chickens, quail, rabbits, ducks, turkeys, and goats.*

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
*No*

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*Yes very much so. I have a select few flowers I like such as Mandevilla, and a few others, but mostly I like growing food. I have lots of fruit trees and a huge veggie garden. I'd love to have the room to do a bigger veggie garden and even grain crops!*

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
*Yes, I love fishing, haven't been recently though. I use a fish pole with bait. *

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
*We rent on a 32 acre piece of land where we share with 1 other renter and the landlords and their families.*

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
*I currently attend community college full time where I am almost done getting three degrees; Arboriculture, Sustainable Urban Landscaping, and Nursery Technology. Maybe someday I would like to continue on and get my Bachelors in Agricultural Science.*

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
*Producing food. Preserving Heritage Breeds.*

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
*I don't know that I want to create a degree, but ever since a field trip to UC Davis when I was in high school, I always wanted to take animal classes.*

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
*No, but I worked in the furniture business for a long time and I can finish unfinished wood by hand. *

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*Yes, very much so.*

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
*Probably way out in the woods somewhere; Montana, Wyoming, Idaho etc...*

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*Yes, that's what we use to heat our house.*

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*I've always liked Batman.*

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Yes most of my BYC friends are.*

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*Yes, yes, yes, yes. Just wish I was better/ more creative at it.*

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*I'll have to think about this and get back to you.*

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
*No. I'd like to but you can't hunt here.*

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
*Learning everything I can about raising animals for meat and food preservation.*

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*Yes, yes, yes.*

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*Yes, but small scale only right now. Would yes like to eventually go full scale alt. energy.*

35    What is on your to do list?
*For tomorrow: rake out all pens, expand goat pen, laundry, clean fishtank, homework.*

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*No, yes.*

37.   In what do you trust?
*Myself.*

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*Yes. My entire life is one giant shoestring.*

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
*Yes, though I've always had animals my entire life, I definitely have a deep appreciation for other life besides humans; in fact I like animals more!!*


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)

Welcome to BYH journaling!  I'm looking forward to reading your journal.

What type of quail do you have?


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

:bun welcome to BYH journaling  looking forward to reading  yours


----------



## redtailgal (May 13, 2012)

Welcome to journaling!  I look forward to reading more about you.

CLeaning the fishtank.........ug.  My sister used to keep fish.  I seem to kill every fish I touch!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*I have Jumbo brown coturnix. 







I used to breed tropical fish a long time ago, my favorites are Killifish and Angelfish, but right now all I have are guppies in a very heavily planted tank. *


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

I love your website, I am very interested in learning more about aquaponics maybe you could start a thread or recommend some sites and reading?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*Some pictures of my Goaties...  *


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

they are beautiful


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*Thank you!


I'll post some links for aquaponics a little later when I have more time. *


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful pics.  Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Symphony (May 19, 2012)

I like using Aquaponics.  Welcome


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 9, 2012)

*OK some updates are in order for this last month:


June: 
1. Won a $2000 scholarship for school. Too bad half is already gone to bills and the other half is distributed incrementally. 

2. Delilah got mastitis, not sure if it was from her laying down a lot because of of rock in her foot, or if it was pneumonia or something else. Had a vet consultation via the phone and we put her on penicillin and Today and it went away and she is 100% all better now. Milk production low but increasing on the affected side.


July:
1. My baby goat (13 months old) has a lymph node swelling- took her to the vet, vet wants to do penicillin and banamine for 4 days to see if it will help reduce it.

2. My own stupid dog grabbed one of my goats ears through the fence.  She lost 1/2 the ear and the vet put her on penicillin and banamine also. My poor baby girl. I hope she turns out ok. I guess that saying when it rains it pours is in order! Oiy, I don't want my goats to have problems! 

3. This month we will be packing the house for our move.


August:
1. Going over to the new place and putting up fencing/ coops and getting it ready for us to move in. August is going to be crazy. 
*


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 9, 2012)

I just visited your website....... I don't know how the heck you get it all done.  You must have clones!!!  What you all are striving to do is so commendable.  Thank you for doing what you do.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 9, 2012)

*Thank you so much for the kind words Remuda!!! 

Heehee I wish I had clones! It would be a big help.  I can't wait until we are making a profit and can hire employees! *


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 10, 2012)

I hadn't realized you had started a journal!  Will enjoy reading your awesome adventures for sure!!!  Went to your website and wow...you are taking on so much ... I am in awe 

Looking forward to keeping up with your projects, and I agree with Remuda...you truly do need a clone or two for how much you are doing


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I hadn't realized you had started a journal!  Will enjoy reading your awesome adventures for sure!!!  Went to your website and wow...you are taking on so much ... I am in awe
> 
> Looking forward to keeping up with your projects, and I agree with Remuda...you truly do need a clone or two for how much you are doing


X2 love your website


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 10, 2012)

*Thank you friends! 

I guess part of starting a journal means I need to write stuff more often!   




Random thoughts: I bought a goat a while back not knowing it was an "American" Nubian not a purebred. I didn't know what that meant until after I had already got her. I would have rather she been purebred but I love her anyway. The lady who I bought her from is now selling her sister. She wants $400 for her, also an American. The breeders around here sell their purebreds for that much. Do you guys think she'll get it? I'd love to have her but not for that price. 

I don't have a budget for anything right now- barely keeping the animals fed and bills paid. At least until we move. I can't wait to move. It's going to be scary trying to figure out how to pay for all the new fencing and coops and barn. My whole farm has been created on a students budget and I am getting scared that I won't be able to afford everything, at least for the first month or so, but after that we will be saving sooooooo much money! I can't wait... scared, but exciting at the same time!!!*


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Thank you friends!
> 
> I guess part of starting a journal means I need to write stuff more often!
> 
> ...


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 10, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I have Jumbo brown coturnix.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6210_dsc07083.jpg
> 
> 
> I used to breed tropical fish a long time ago, my favorites are Killifish and Angelfish, but right now all I have are guppies in a very heavily planted tank. *


Do jumbos have a different color then normal sized? And do the sexes have different coloring? Just wondering cause i have coturnix and am trying to learn. Oh and has the broodiness really been bred out? :/



At the goat ear  - **Hugs** I read the thread


About moving -  You'll work it through, with all the stuff you manage already (saw your website), you and your clones with do juuust fine


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 10, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Jumbos have the same color as regular coturnix. I breed the standard brown called pharoah as those are the easiest to sex. The boys have a rusty colored chest and neck and the girls have spots on theirs. Pretty easy to tell them apart once you see them. The whites and most other colors are much harder to tell. Also the boys are the only ones that "crow"... make the loud BRRRRRRR noise. And yeah I'm pretty sure most all the broodiness has been bred out, they are soooooo far and few between it would be very hard to find one that goes broody.

LoL @ clones... like the movie multiplicity! LOL!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 10, 2012)

*So I have a yearling that we bred on March 11th. I was almost POSITIVE she was pregnant. She was getting bigger and bigger and I was even taping her weight and it was going up, and then it seems like overnight she was skinny again. I'm 100% sure I felt something move on her right side and now nothing. She hasn't developed an udder yet either and only 1 month to go so I think I've given up hope that she settled.  Darn. I really wanted the experience of having one goat give birth before I have to go and do all of them at once! *


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 10, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, so either i have 3 boys and 1 girl, or I dont have pharoahs >.< wish I knew how to tell !! Bleh
 Hm, thats what I thought cause on a BYC thread someone had a cortinux ho broody and everyone was like "OMG OMG OMG!!!" xD ,all well, Im gonna buy an incubator where i can have like 5 goose eggs or 200 quail eggs or 20 chicken egs, Lol

LOl


Sorry to hear your girl isnt bred :/


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 10, 2012)

*If yours are the same color as mine in the picture then yes you have pharoahs. *


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *If yours are the same color as mine in the picture then yes you have pharoahs. *


Heres a pic ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This one is the sweetest andmy fav, and ten we have 3 more who look like this -->


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 11, 2012)

*The one on top is a Tibetan, and the one on the bottom looks to be a Pharaoh. Tibetans can not be feather sexed. 

Are you planning on selling the offsring or the eggs?*


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *The one on top is a Tibetan, and the one on the bottom looks to be a Pharaoh. Tibetans can not be feather sexed.
> 
> Are you planning on selling the offsring or the eggs?*


Well once we have a good flock going we might sell the eggs (haha put like 20 in a dozen egg carton xD) and we may sell the chicks (gonna get a bator), but they would prolly be sold as mixed since we dont really know if their pure, or just say 'cortunix quail for sale -> mixed colors' or something like that. There aren't many breeders in AK so people have to settle for the thing they can get closet  Why do you ask? 

Since you said males have a rusty chest, would that one be a female or male or is it too early to tell? Their only a week or so old


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 11, 2012)

*Just curious. I would sell them as "mixed colors". 

Too early to tell on them, usually a few weeks and you can get a good idea. *


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Just curious. I would sell them as "mixed colors".
> 
> Too early to tell on them, usually a few weeks and you can get a good idea. *


Ah, i see, sounds like me lol. Yup, mixed colors sound good unless I get some more pharohs (or tibetans  ) and might seperate them. 

Ah, okay, thanks anywho  anything behavioral I should look for? I remember when we had japanese bantams the roo (tho at the time we thought it was a pullet) would lead his 2 hens around, lol


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 11, 2012)

*Well the males will crow and try to mate and the females will lay eggs. That's about the only difference. *


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Well the males will crow and try to mate and the females will lay eggs. That's about the only difference. *


Lol !!! 

Aw, so they do crow?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 12, 2012)

*Yes but it's not like a chickens crow.... it's hard to explain, but it's a loud BRRRRRR noise. They'll stand up real tall and let it out, can't mistake it once you see it. They females don't make it. It kind of sounds like a wild bird though and it's not terribly loud so if you have neighbors they probably won't care or know what it is.*


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 13, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Yes but it's not like a chickens crow.... it's hard to explain, but it's a loud BRRRRRR noise. They'll stand up real tall and let it out, can't mistake it once you see it. They females don't make it. It kind of sounds like a wild bird though and it's not terribly loud so if you have neighbors they probably won't care or know what it is.*


Only reason i said was cause since their in a rabbit hutch we were gonna winter them in the house, IF they were quiet. So, we'll see, I doubt 4 quails (even if we have a rooster) will be to loud to house winter, but its up to my dad :/ (its also up to him if i get a pigeon,....doubtfull... but i still want one ) 

Thanks for all the help, if I have any Q's ill come to you or Elevan


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 17, 2012)

*Well we finally bought boxes today. We've been through several rooms in the house cleaning them out and what-not, but now for the 'real' packing. I can't wait to move and save money but it's so scary in the mean-time! So daunting I guess.

I sent out a certified letter to one of the people whom I purchased one of my goats from asking him to sign and return the bill of sale for her so I can transfer her into my name. I'm so anxious to see how this turns out! I just want him to do the right thing and sign it and send it back so I can get on with my life. 

My baby girl Joline is doing better with her half-ear. Poor baby. The part that doesn't have skin is finally starting to dry up, I think the aluspray actually delayed healing since it made such an effective cover, it didn't allow it to dry out which it needs to do in order to fall off so the ear skin can heal back together. I am going to start soaking it again 2 x a day in iodine water. 

Tomorrow is the last day of summer school and I am really happy about that. Next semester doesn't start until August 20th, so I get a little bit of a break. That will give me time to pack and move. 

I've nervous about not having enough money for the pens and barn at the new place. 

I don't think my yearling doe settled. She is about 3 weeks away from her due date and there is almost no udder to speak of. Man I am so bummed! I was so hoping for the chance to have the experience of ONE before I have to breed all 6 again. 

I'm also nervous because I have added 'duties' at the new place and between that and my farm I'm worried I'll be too busy with school. And that's not even counting the time I need to try and squeeze in for working! OIY! I signed up for my classes next semester. It's 12 units, but it's like 5 classes and a lab, so that's A LOT for me to do on top of everything else. Only problem is if I don't take 12 units I won't get my scholarship money for the semester.  Bad part is too that I only have about 4 more classes until I graduate with my degrees, but they are only offering like 1 class per semester because of budget cuts.  So what I am going to do to get the units is just fill up the units needed with classes that I would need anyway if I was going to transfer somewhere. All in all STILL about 4 semesters left before I graduate, even though I am soooo close. I'm getting senioritis... I just want it to be over already, lol... Who knows what I'll do after that... try to get a part-time job making money I guess! Hopefully the farm will be making more money by then too. 

I guess I just need to step back and take a deep breath! I have so much going on it's giving me anxiety! *


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 17, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Well we finally bought boxes today. We've been through several rooms in the house cleaning them out and what-not, but now for the 'real' packing. I can't wait to move and save money but it's so scary in the mean-time! So daunting I guess.
> 
> I sent out a certified letter to one of the people whom I purchased one of my goats from asking him to sign and return the bill of sale for her so I can transfer her into my name. I'm so anxious to see how this turns out! I just want him to do the right thing and sign it and send it back so I can get on with my life.
> 
> ...


Alli can give is a hug


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


What time is it where your at?!?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

*Thank you!!! Merry Christmas!!!

I will have to get on here and post some pictures of our updates and farm improvements! It took forever, (and I feel like we are way behind!), but we finally finished moving, are all into our new place and are working on getting our animals all into their permanent pens with shelters/ barns/ and enclosures done!

So far we have finished the goat shed (except for paint).

Finished the feed shed (except for paint)

Finished the hay shed (except for paint)

And finished the milking parlor (except for paint)

Also finished the rabbitry, but still have to finish the fence.

And now working on the turkey coop and pen.


Will get pics as soon as it stops raining! 

Happy Christmas Eve everyone!*


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

*As you all know we just recently moved, and it has finally stopped raining long enough for me to be able to snap a couple pretty pictures of the goats in their new "pasture" today! The "pasture" is roughly 100' x 2 or 300', maybe more. I'll have to go walk it tomorrow and see. We still have to finish wrapping the back half with field fence, but it's pretty darn close to being done. Yay! 

(This is what winter looks like here). 
*
Eating, like usual. 






Nice view.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

*Hi guys! We just moved and needed to build/ get our girls a place to get in out of the rain and to have their babies. 

Since we aren't on our permanent farm we wanted to do it as cheaply as possible, (however in hindsight I'd like to make it portable). I wanted an already built barn (like from Home Depot) but they were too expensive... so we decided to build it instead! 

Here it is! I didn't get any midway pics, but there will be more!!!

We still have to caulk and seal the roof and then paint the whole thing!

I'll do a materials price cost soon... 



















*


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 28, 2012)

The pride of doing it your self and family time is worth so much more, looks great, keep up the good work.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 8, 2013)

*Just wanted to update here:

Sooo tired... we had so much going on this last month that i am just pooped. I've been so busy and stressed that I thought I was getting sick for almost a week straight. Took lots of supplements and I do feel better. Today is the first day I've been able to sit and rest for a while. (Not that there isn't anything to do, lol).

Still have to send biotracking out, and still waiting to hear back from the interview I had yesterday.

Going to take more advil and relax on the couch a while!!!*


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 8, 2013)

Relaxing for a day or even part of a day is good for ya! Can't be  workin' or stressing yourself sick!
The view in your pictures is breathtaking! 
Your homemade shelter looks like it will work just fine! When are your does due?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 8, 2013)

*Three are due next month, one in march and one in april. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

*5 more weeks 'till our babies are due!!!!! Yay!!!!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

*WOW what a crazy morning! We had hurricane like winds last night and it was just insane. It completely trashed the yard, demolished my rabbitry cover, blew everything all around and even picked up my quail cages and flung them about 60 feet away!!!  Thank goodness my quail were ok! They sure had a crazy roller-coaster of a ride last night!

Oh AND the rabbitry cover blew over by a wild bees nest so when I went to go try and retrieve it I got attacked by bees! EEEk! They were in my hair, I had to swat them out a bunch, and then walk calmly away. They stopped following me after about 20 or 30 feet.  I had to wait a while and then come back and sneak in from the other side and pull the canopy away from that area.

And it's SUPER hot out today! The hottest day in like a month! Oiy! 

I'm hot, tired, and sunburned now... took me about 4 hours to do morning chores and clean everything up!*


----------



## greenbean (Jan 17, 2013)

That's crazy, I'm glad your quail are okay!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 17, 2013)

That sounds pretty scary! Poor quail 

Your views are breathtaking!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

I am glad all your critters are okay.  And is it sad that I am jealous of your sunburn?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 17, 2013)

Phew! Talk about a rough morning! Thankfully you're not allergic to bees...
I agree...beautiful vistas you've got there! 

Glad everyone made it out ok!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I am glad all your critters are okay.  And is it sad that I am jealous of your sunburn?


*

LoL that's what happens when you live in San Diego... sunburns in the winter! Well, tans year 'round, lol.

Last Christmas eve I was shopping at a nursery in shorts, t shirt, and flip flops... and yes I was wearing sunscreen... this is Christmas mind you, middle of "winter".

That's the only bad thing... it's just a little too warm here for me, I'd like at least a LITTLE season changes, lol.*


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad all your quail were ok, glad the bees weren't any worse than they were


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

*Pretty normal day today. Did horse chores then farm chores. I'm very excited about my goats kidding! They are due in 4 weeks! YAY! It's getting sooooo close!  Although I guess they could kid earlier if the breeder bred them before the date she gave me. It's crazy just how big they are getting, AND they are looking very "open" in their girly parts. I guess that means it'll be soon! Gave them their Selenium/ E paste and CD&T shot today. I wasn't worried about them kidding early until someone on my other thread it looks like she could pop any minute and was I sure of the dates.  Now I want to go out and check on them every single minute!  LoL now I'm a nervous nelly; was fine until I read that! Oiy! Ok here's some pics of today, though it doesn't do them justice as to how big they are getting! 

Here's my girls running to see me this morning; 







Group shot:






Poor Minyette is 225 pounds and can barely waddle to the feeder and back! 






And Ghia is the biggest I have ever seen her!



*


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice looking goats and hoping for healthy beautiful babies for you!

Some awesome scenery where you are!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 22, 2013)

They are looking huge. They look nice and sleek though.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 22, 2013)

They're all lovely 

Minyette is huge!  I wonder how many she'll have.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

*I had the SCARIEST farm dream last night! Nightmare more like it! I dreamt I was watching someone's llama farm in the middle of a hilly forest in the middle of nowhere and we got attacked by the hugest pack of wolves ever! There must have been 30-50 wolves!  I had my mastiff Maya with me, but knew she couldn't handle more than 1 or 2 at a time. I don't know why I didn't have a gun or call 911, but what I ended up doing was letting all the llama out of the yards so they could try to run away and escape. I ended up running through the forest up up up the hills with Maya and a little baby cria wrapped in my sweater... we were trying to wait for the wolves to leave so we could go back to the farm and the llamas were slowly coming back home too... it was soooooooooo scary.... then I woke up! Whew!

Now I am not scared of wolves and have never had a bad experience with one, but this nightmare was SCARY! *


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

what ever you ate last night before bed I wouldn't ever eat again before bed,


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

maybe it was all that LGD talk! See you really do need LGD's!

Sounds like you might need llamas too! 

What did you eat????


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> maybe it was all that LGD talk! See you really do need LGD's!
> 
> Sounds like you might need llamas too!
> 
> What did you eat????


*LOL!!! I think that's what it was!!! Only LGD's could have protected the Llamas from all the wolves!!! 






... and I ate sushi... lol. I always eat sushi so I don't think that's what it was. *


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

yuuum You like mussels?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> yuuum You like mussels?


*
I LOVE mussels, my absolute favorite are the cheese covered ones in the chinese buffets.... sooooo yummy!*


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 24, 2013)

I hate those kind of scary dreams....


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

*I found a super cute pic of my goatie Ghia today... I just love this picture.  I can't wait for her to have her babies.  *


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 25, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> She's so pretty!


X2


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2013)

Adorable.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

*Well today Minyette was lying down a lot more than usual, she didn't even want to get up when I came up to the pen, they usually all come running. After I got the stand out though and she heard the grain she got up and waddled out of the barn. 

I got everyone up on the stand today. I went over each one very carefully, and then bolused them with copper and vitamin e. I also trimmed the nether regions and tail area, brushed them, trimmed their hooves and gave them probios.

Everyone seemed good and happy and eating and drinking great!

I'm tired, but still need to go back up and move some stuff around and finish getting the barn ready for babies. *


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 29, 2013)

That is a NICE GOAT!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 1, 2013)

*Time is just crawling by.   


All the goats are doing good, been giving them their vitamin E and just picked up the calcium. 


Only 17 to 25 more days! *


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 15, 2013)

*Yesterday morning I did normal farm chores which for me is 1 hr taking care of horses and then about 30 minutes feeding and watering the rest of the farm. I then spent the next 3 hours patching holes in my metal barn roof and then coating it with an elastomeric roof sealant. I then got the inside ready for the baby goaties. I also caulked the roof to the goat barn. I then did laundry, made dinner, cleaned the house etc... by the end of the day I was exhausted! 


Today I did the same morning am chores and then raked out the goat barn & pen and created a compost pile. Then refreshed the goat barn with new straw. My goaties are due to have their babies any time now so I want to make sure everything is all ready for them.   I also cleaned out ALL the poultry pens and scrubbed all the feeders and waterers. Lastly I tried to lay out my mangled car canopy so I can cut off the broken ends and try to self tap it back together so the rabbits have more shade. I think I am as tired today as I was yesterday! 

Tomorrow I still need to finish caulking the goat barn. Finish sealing the metal barn. Finish spreading straw and reattach the straw barrier on the door. Then my big job= CLEAN THE HOUSE. Lol, everything is so messy right now and I just want to go to sleep.  LoL.

Can't wait for baby goties!!! *


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 15, 2013)

Good God.

 :  <---- whitemountainsranch......on a daily basis.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Good God.
> 
> :  <---- whitemountainsranch......on a daily basis.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*It's more like this;


     


LOL. 


Headed outside to do more work. I'll get more pics. 
*


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, so maybe it's because I have had a lot of human kids...I don't know, but I don't even really think about them kidding til about 2 days before then I keep an eye on them. 

You guys stress me out!   I can imagine the poor goats!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ok, so maybe it's because I have had a lot of human kids...I don't know, but I don't even really think about them kidding til about 2 days before then I keep an eye on them.
> 
> You guys stress me out!   I can imagine the poor goats!


*
LOL. I'm not really stressing about them. It's just that since we recently moved there is A LOT of work to do to get everything ready for babies.  I just love them so I like to watch them... a lot. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*I really really really need a cabinet incubator. Lookie what I have to hatch;







Over 130 eggs! 

Fortunately I have a friend who is going to let me stick them in their sportsman. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*So... fat... can't... get... up...!









And a one, and a two...










Phew, finally made it!




*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*This is what the stupid wind did to my rabbit canopy.   So mad! What a waste of time and money! Oiy! Now my rabbits have no shelter. It completely ripped the metal poles in half, ripped them out of their sockets and totally mangled teh whole thing!  Did I mention I hate the wind?


I am going to cut off all the busted ends and re-self tap it all back together again.  This time leaving the sides off so it can't catch the wind as easily. 














*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*On a better note; my turkeys love their new coop! *Made 100% out of recycled materials. 






And so do the duckies!!!




*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*And I wanted to include this pic because I took it this morning and I thought it was pretty. 

My Goat Barn, can't wait to paint it!!!



*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*Lastly, here is the metal barn's roof I have been working on. Doesn't look like much, but I patched and sealed it and the whole roof will be coated soon. The roof of all our buildings will be white and the sides/ bodies will be a nice pale sage green. I can't wait to paint everything, it will look SO much nicer! 




*


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

to that poor poor girl..she has to go soon!

 for the eggs... I am looking at the *Brinsea Ova-Easy 380 Advance Cabinet Incubator* they are fantastic bators!

  wow that just cost a lot of time and money it looks like! that stinks.. so sorry. Are your rabbits all ok?


BTW- you know I'm just teasing you about the kidding!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*Hehe that's the incubator I want too! Must... save... money.... 

Can you tell I am procrastinating going outside? I hate working in the wind. I'd rather just stay inside and play on BYH. 

Yes all the bunnies ended up being just fine. The wind literally picked the canopy up (even though it was staked into the ground, it ripped the poles) lifted it up over all the rabbits, twisted it in half and threw it about 20' away into a bees nest. 

Yep I know! *


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just saw on the weather channel that many parts of California are getting up to 75 mph gusts...that is pretty windy!

Sorry about the wind damage


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*Requesting this thread to be locked. All continuing updates will be here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22195&p=1 Thank you.*


----------



## Lothiriel (Feb 17, 2013)

Closed by request of the OP.


----------

